# Some Bench Fixtures and Jigs Part 1



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

*The Shooting Board*: Shooting boards are used to address the end of a board with a bench plane. They are easy to make and can really bring a project up to the next level. Simple to make, just a flat piece of wood with a cleat that grabs the bench edge and a fence. Mainly used to precisely square (as for drawer parts) or to adjust to space, such as an inset drawer front, but can be adapted for many angles.

*A basic shooting board:*









*The Plane:* Any plane will work. There are very expensive planes and tracks made specifically for shooting boards. I use either a #6 or a LA Jack plane that has a "hot dog" attachment. I prefer the #6 for its extra mass and the size fits my hand better.

It is very important to check the side for square to the sole. If it is not square the iron must be adjusted accordingly. The iron needs to be honed to a "scary sharp" edge for best results. Typically a knife line is scored around the board, yielding a crisp edge.

*1. One with* *an adjustable fence that pivots slightly to dial in an edge, such as a slightly out of square drawer opening. Note the plane rides on the table. Some would criticize this, but I have no issues with it. Rotates on a brass hinge pin, with a threaded insert and an elongated hole in the fence.*









*An example where the drawer front opening is slightly out of square.*









* 
Precisely dialed in to fit precisely: *










*A* *45° angle jig*









*An adjustable angle jig. I use this mostly for dialing in mouldings that wrap around a carcase. *










*The Donkey's Ear. Used to address miters and bevels.*










*Next up: Clamping Fixtures*


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Huge "Like" from me. I look forward to Parts 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 ... ad infinitum.

My problem isn't making them, it is finding storage for them. Sleds are the worst.


----------



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

Pardon my ignorance, but what is a "hot dog" attachment?


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

A hot dog is a little handle that mounts in the side of the plane.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

DrRobert said:


> A hot dog is a little handle that mounts in the side of the plane.
> 
> View attachment 429565


Did you make that handle or buy it? How does it attache?

I love shop jigs, and I love to make some shop tools. My next one is a small horizontal sander, have you made one of these yet? If you have I would like to see how you did it. I will be waiting to see more of your shop jigs. love it.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

You buy them, tightens with a set screw, and yes it leaves a scar in the plane. You would think Lie Nielsen would come up with a better design.

I haven’t made a horizontal sander (I haven’t made any machines for that matter). By that I assume mean an edge sander? 

If I need to run edges I generally use my table saw with a sanding disc.

A lot of the jigs I use are one off for a specific purpose, such as paring blocks or guide blocks and usually get tossed.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes, it was an edge sander I was talking about. I need one more each day I am in the shop. I have one that takes a 98 or 89 inch belt but it is just too large for my small shop so I plan to sell it one day.

One jig I haven't seen but once, was for making holes for adjustable holes in bookcases or cabinet shelves. This one used a router with a 1/4 inch bit to drill the holes. The jig didn't have holes where the router had to be lifted up, you just slide the router into indentions and plunge. It was very very fast, not like the small jig Rockler sells with holes in it. I use the fool out of that jig for years and finally gave it away.


----------

